# 1968 GTO Gas Tank Manufacturer Stamp



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone know what the correct gas tank manufacturer stamp used in 1968. I see different stencils for sale, ICC, ARMCO, Pittsburg. Not sure which one to get.


----------

